# FreeStyle Pen Voting!!!!!



## wdcav1952

The photos will be added soon.  For now, here are the contestants for the best FreeStyle pen.


----------



## workinforwood

Wow...look at the sponge soaking up 100% of the votes !!!!  Bobslayer my  ... !!


----------



## davinci27

*skiprat - Bobslayer*

skiprat - Bobslayer


----------



## davinci27

*VisExp - Unraveled*

VisExp - Unraveled


----------



## davinci27

*chriselle - Urushi Pen*

_chriselle - Urushi Pen_


----------



## davinci27

*workingforwood - Sponge Bob Square Pants*

workingforwood - Sponge Bob Square Pants


----------



## davinci27

*Penworks - Casein Pen*

Penworks - Casein Pen


----------



## Russianwolf

Can I vote for more than one???????


----------



## DurocShark

Yay! I can vote! I can vote!


----------



## Draken

Glad to see the voting problems have been resolved.  My vote has been cast.


----------



## DCBluesman

Anthony - I see you did your best to win a Heritance 18 gold nib!   :biggrin:


----------



## rcarman

my vote is in.


----------



## PenWorks

Okay !  Does this mean we are officially opening TRASH TALK II  :biggrin:   



DCBluesman said:


> Anthony - I see you did your best to win a Heritance 18 gold nib!   :biggrin:


----------



## DCBluesman

PenWorks said:


> Okay ! Does this mean we are officially opening TRASH TALK II :biggrin:


 
Of course!  But remember...I'm OLD!


----------



## workinforwood

I would say Steve is mocking me without uttering a single word.  If I can just somehow stage a comeback rally, and obtain that golden nib, I would deserve having it installed by the donor too!  Now...how to rally...?


----------



## chriselle

workinforwood said:


> I would say Steve is mocking me without uttering a single word.  If I can just somehow stage a comeback rally, and obtain that golden nib, I would deserve having it installed by the donor too!  Now...how to rally...?



Well my poriferan friend,, I think Mr. nuts and bolts is leaving the rest of us in the dust....er..filings.


----------



## KenV

The selection panel did well --- all 5 are winners with remarkable differences in style and approach.   Good Job Crew!!!


----------



## Russianwolf

voted for the underdog.....


----------



## chriselle

Luv ya Mike!!:bananen_smilies027:


----------



## skiprat

Jeff I wasn't ignoring you, I'm just on a mobile connection while away from home and the signal was strong enough ( just ) to connect to the site. But not good enough to post.:frown:

And what's this nonsense about 'mocking'????:tongue: Would I do that???? Little old moi???? Never!!!!

Don't you just love the way the voting results reflect the excellent taste of our wonderful membership???:biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood

I was just trying to motivate a newer younger generation to join the group.  If I lose, that's a good thing, because it makes me work harder to improve.  Next year I'll be sure and turn the heat up.  I imagine a few others will do the same.


----------



## marcruby

skiprat said:


> Jeff I wasn't ignoring you, I'm just on a mobile connection while away from home and the signal was strong enough ( just ) to connect to the site. But not good enough to post.:biggrin:



Canvassing the neighborhood?

>


----------



## DurocShark

marcruby said:


> Canvassing the neighborhood?
> 
> >


It's called war driving.

Not that I would know anything about that. :wink:


----------



## marcruby

I think the more appropriate term is 'begging for bolts.'


----------



## Draken

workinforwood said:


> I was just trying to motivate a newer younger generation to join the group.  If I lose, that's a good thing, because it makes me work harder to improve.  Next year I'll be sure and turn the heat up.  I imagine a few others will do the same.



Great, so next year we can expect to see the Power Rangers pen?

:biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood

Naw..it'll be a nuclear missile pen with satellite targeting and about a 5000 mile range should be just about right!  I'll be naming it "Steveslayer".  I'll be scrolling a nice big smiley face in it right before launch time.  Oh..and it'll use the parker upside down underwater refill.


----------



## Stick Rounder

Voted.  If I could have voted more than once I most definately would have.  These are beautiful pens.


----------



## skiprat

Jeesh Jeff, why are you and the guys picking on little old me:biggrin:
You still have Keith to contend with too, you know. And of course the votes will change once I have run out of 'friends' to bribe:biggrin:
Of course it's nice to win, but only if it remains fun. The other ?????? Judges thread kind of soured things a bit.


So..............as you may have noticed, I've donated one of the second prizes and as a prize donor, I reserve the right to increase it. 
Whether I win anything or not I will add a $50 gift voucher from ANY vendor that has donated a prize to the BB.

In other words; the guy that comes in second can choose a vendor ( from the list on the home page ) and I'll paypal them (the vendor) the dosh.

Now lets see if how that messes up the voting:biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88

skiprat said:


> Now lets see if how that messes up the voting:biggrin:



OH great.   Anyone got an eraser? :tongue:


----------



## workinforwood

Well Steve,  you're a heck of a nice guy.  And..I pick on you because I know you have a good sense of humor.  Odds are  you win and deserve to.  All the pens required hours of time and labour from the heart.  The "judges" thread ...I admit I was quite insulted by it especially since it seemed directed at me, and it's tough to insult me, but I don't like to fight. I'm here for fun which is far more important than any tangible prize anyone can offer.  I learn so much from you guys which goes well beyond penturning or any type of woodworking...so I offer all a prize too, and that prize is a big ...

Thank You IAP !!! Love ya!


----------



## skiprat

You say you don't like to fight but you want to drop a nuke on my..... head??:biggrin:
I was going to say 'ass' or 'arse' instead of 'head' but this is a family site!!!:rotfl:


----------



## workinforwood

You better watch it, Keith is gaining some momentum.


----------



## chriselle

workinforwood said:


> Well Steve,  you're a heck of a nice guy.  And..I pick on you because I know you have a good sense of humor.  Odds are  you win and deserve to.  All the pens required hours of time and labour from the heart.  The "judges" thread ...I admit I was quite insulted by it especially since it seemed directed at me, and it's tough to insult me, but I don't like to fight. I'm here for fun which is far more important than any tangible prize anyone can offer.  I learn so much from you guys which goes well beyond penturning or any type of woodworking...so I offer all a prize too, and that prize is a big ...
> 
> Thank You IAP !!! Love ya!



Great post, Jeff.  That's what it's all about.  This kind of fun keeps me inspired and producing.  That said,......Go get em Keith!!


----------



## VisExp

skiprat said:


> J
> You still have Keith to contend with too, you know.





workinforwood said:


> You better watch it, Keith is gaining some momentum.





chriselle said:


> That said,......Go get em Keith!!



Thanks guys.  You do realize that what will really help out is a picture of the three of you in a cheerleaders outfit cheering me on :biggrin:

It's been a fun contest.  Jeff is right, all the pens entered came from the heart and while competing is always fun, what is more fun is the inspiration, motivation and fellowship at this site.  Thanks to all involved in the "behind the scenes" work of the Bash and thanks to all who participated in the fun on the forum.


----------



## PR_Princess




----------



## VisExp

PR_Princess said:


>


 

LOL.  I had no idea Steven, Jeff and Chris looked so cute :biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies

Keep that fighting spirit Keith.

Seeing cute cheerleaders is just a way to get your guard down.

Go get em.


----------



## chriselle

PR_Princess said:


>



LOL....Yep, that'll be me on the left.  Gimmee a..."K".........


----------



## ed4copies

Yes, as they say, "Every Kiss begins with K"


----------



## skiprat

ed4copies said:


> Yes, as they say, "Every Kiss begins with K"


 
Uh??? I thought every kiss began with ten bucks and got progressively more expensive. Married for 21 years now and so I just hand over my entire pay check!!!!! Mind you, even that doesn't seem to work so well these days:biggrin:


----------



## davinci27

on the ??? Judges thread, don't give John to hard of a time.  I've talked to him a bit and I don't think he was trying to argue with the decisions.  I think he really wanted to know what criteria judges were using to determine the finalists. Maybe I'm wrong, but I don't think he ment to cause any hard feelings.

Now on the pen front.  I may have to let somebody else run the contest next year.  I figure I've got a full 12 month to practice and then we'll all see what a real pen looks like:biggrin::wink:


----------



## davinci27

Also, I forgot the final rule.  All finalists have to send their pens to me for a final detailed inspection.  These inspections will take at least 24 months at which time the pen MAY be returned.:wink:

In all seriousness, thanks guys for making this a great contest.  I've had alot of fun reading the posts and I've been inspired by many of the pens.


----------



## skiprat

davinci27 said:


> Now on the pen front. I may have to let somebody else run the contest next year. I figure I've got a full 12 month to practice and then we'll all see what a real pen looks like:biggrin::wink:


 
Ben, I honestly doubt that there is anyone here that doesn't think you did a stirling job of arranging this contest, esp at such short notice!!!!!
You've been around here a relatively short time but have been a very big asset to this BB

Even though you HOSTED it, I still can't understand why you also couldn't enter. But I can think of five people that are pretty pleased that you couldn't:wink:

Of course, next year, you do realise that you might have to contend with a scrolled 'Bart Simpson'  or some other cartoon or maybe even a REALLY shiny bolt:biggrin: So keep practicing!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## davinci27

skiprat said:


> Even though you HOSTED it, I still can't understand why you also couldn't enter. But I can think of five people that are pretty pleased that you couldn't:wink:



That was just the decision the bash crew came to.  You can't compete in the competitions you host.  I was okay with it.

Thanks for the kind words, but I don't know if my pen turning would really make anybody worry about their position in the finals.  I've got a whole year to work on it though, so bring on the homer simpson nuclear rod pen.


----------



## ldb2000

Ben , You did a wonderful job at running the contest . I agree that you should have been allowed to enter your pens since you weren't judging . 
I said it on the other thread but I'm going to repeat it here , The contest was a blast , the pens were fantastic and the people the best . Thanks for letting me play . 
And Skippy ....I still think your past it but seeing you won I guess not too far .... this year :biggrin::tongue::biggrin:

Thank you , everybody involved . You all ROCK :RockOn:


----------



## davinci27

Come on guys only 181 out of 7000+ users.  I know we can get some more votes.  I'm adding an additional prize for voters now 2 random voters will win a prize package.  Now get out and rally the troops.  Everybody still has a chance to win, it's just a matter of getting users in to vote.


----------



## PR_Princess

davinci27 said:


> Come on guys only 181 out of 7000+ users.  I know we can get some more votes.  I'm adding an additional prize for voters now 2 random voters will win a prize package.  Now get out and rally the troops.  Everybody still has a chance to win, it's just a matter of getting users in to vote.


 
If you let me, I will be happy to cast the votes for the 6,800 + absentee members. I know who they would want to vote for...really Ben!  :biggrin:


----------



## skiprat

PR_Princess said:


> If you let me, I will be happy to cast the votes for the 6,800 + absentee members. I know who they would want to vote for...really Ben! :biggrin:


 
You are not allowed to vote!!!!!  

As all of the contestants have a crush on you, you would break 4 hearts if it was ever discovered who you actually voted for. But then, knowing you, I'd bet that you would tell each of us that it us that you voted for!!!!:tongue:
Does that even make sense? I'm sure a bright girl like you understands though.:biggrin:

So......who'd ya vote for huh??? Huh????? C'mon, spit it out:biggrin:


----------



## chriselle

skiprat said:


> You are not allowed to vote!!!!!
> 
> As all of the contestants have a crush on you, you would break 4 hearts if it was ever discovered who you actually voted for. But then, knowing you, I'd bet that you would tell each of us that it us that you voted for!!!!:tongue:
> Does that even make sense? I'm sure a bright girl like you understands though.:biggrin:
> 
> So......who'd ya vote for huh??? Huh????? C'mon, spit it out:biggrin:




Mine.....I'm sure.:biggrin:   A pretty pen for a pretty lady!!:beauty:


----------



## chriselle

davinci27 said:


> Come on guys only 181 out of 7000+ users.  I know we can get some more votes.  I'm adding an additional prize for voters now 2 random voters will win a prize package.  Now get out and rally the troops.  Everybody still has a chance to win, it's just a matter of getting users in to vote.



It don't seem like I'm gonna win anything being in LAST PLACE and all...sniffle sniffle.....Can I vote, too??


----------



## DurocShark

chriselle said:


> It don't seem like I'm gonna win anything being in LAST PLACE and all...sniffle sniffle.....Can I vote, too??



At least you got in the top five. :hammer:


----------



## workinforwood

Well Chris..you can vote for me.  I'm only 8 points back for second and that's not very many votes.  Or vote for you, it's totally possible to rack up another 25 votes..that's not such a big number. 1 vote at a time, that's all it takes.


----------

